# terrible craziness 3 days after ovulation, for about a day



## anna the third

hi, I now get this absolute mad feeling 3 days after ovulation. It causes me to go crazy and have awful rows and over reactions. It lasts thankfully only about a day so it's not PMT which would last till the next cycle began.  

Anyone have any idea what it might be though? espeically if linked to infertility?!

thanks

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

This is most likely caused by the release of progesterone following ovulation which can cause all manner of symptoms....some include:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms



PMS/PMT doesn't necessarily last until next cycle begins.....we're all completely different.  I have terrible PMS like symptoms around ovulation (and severe ovulation pains and symptoms) and this is exactly what I've been told.  I also get severe migraines just before AF shows which are put down to high levels of progesterone crashing.

I know you want answers but I'd try not to read too much into this......higher levels of oestrogen before ovulation and then progesterone following can cause these hormonal mood swings.

It's certainly not unusual nor is it primarily related to infertility...not everything is a symptom/sign of fertility issues but just the way the female body works.....and these can change month to month but also as we get older.


Take care
Natasha


----------



## anna the third

thanks Natasha, 

anyone else with the same problem? 

It has only started since I embarked on this rather crazy journey....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

If it's only started since you did your IVF then it could be perhaps that your hormone levels are a little awry.....

....if you're concerned then perhaps it's something you should discuss with your consultant as obviously none of us are medically qualfied


----------

